# How to make inner radii?



## greasedbullet (Jul 7, 2013)

I am wondering how to make smaller inner radii on knives. Specifically in the choil area and towards the end of western handles. Actually I guess I am trying to find out how to make an inside radius at all. I have a Grizzly grinder and that is about it. Should I get a dremel with sanding drums or use a drill press some how? 

Thanks everyone,
Mike


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 7, 2013)

If you have a drill press already then go with sanding drums for that. 

Most knifemakers use small wheel attachments on their grinders though.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 7, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> If you have a drill press already then go with sanding drums for that.
> 
> Most knifemakers use small wheel attachments on their grinders though.



+1


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 7, 2013)

Great, thanks. I don't really have that capital to get a new grinder right now, so I guess sanding drums it is.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 7, 2013)

I use a saber saw and half round files. Before heat treating, of course!


----------



## Dave Jacobson (Aug 1, 2013)

I like to rip off a 3/8" thick section of a yellow j-flex belt and do it on the slack part of the grinder, then hand sand with sandpaper wrapped around a sharpie.


----------



## greasedbullet (Aug 1, 2013)

That's a good idea. Thanks.


----------

